# What are you working on right now?



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

This is always a fun thread to do. 

I am knitting a sweater, the first one ever. It seems absurd to sit with a lapful of wool in this weather, but Ima doing it anyways. :gaptooth:

It has been too humid to spin. Annie is sitting neglected, waiting for me to have unsweaty palms enough to draft fiber. I am hating the term "heat index" 

I am also halfway through a 2nd sock, which I have almost abandoned for the sweater. I should just knock it out, it would only take about 4 more hours. 

What about you? spinning? knitting? crochet? other? how about just plans for your fall projects? maybe things you are planning for the holiday season?

Tomorrow is August. Yay! A new FAC thread too.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Nothing spectacular right now. Spinning some wool that will be dyed with osage (yellow) and cochineal (red) and then finger woven into a belt and leg tie set. Which is cool, but just in the preparatory stages now. 
I do have a huck lace sampler on the eight-harness loom, but it is low priority right now. All the tie ups and designs are different, but the treadling order is always the same. It's a good exercise, and makes some neat patterns, but is getting a little old. Or maybe my attention span is shorter when its hot!


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

A week ago I finished my massive project of a handspun Baby-wearing poncho for my youngest daughter. 

So I returned to finishing my black (wool alpaca silk) and sari silk shawl. Last night, I made an error about 3 inches from the end of it, so I set it aside til today when I will take back 2 rows and finish it. 

I didn't want to go without knitting so I started a Gaia Shoulder Hug in pink and green self striping sport weight yarn for my grandaughter. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gaia-shoulder-hug-axelvarmare It's about 4 inches long now.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I have been spinning for and knitting an art yarn cape; the pattern is from Ravelry, "Grove In The Autumn Cape w/Sleeves". It is coming along real nice on sz 13 needles. I have about 1/3 of it done now. The yarn is a thick and thin thread-plied one in apricot natural colored mohair 45% and white Romney wool 55%.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Warping some linen for an overshot panel. We'll see how THAT goes in the humid summer  A white fleece is out in the sun bleaching nicely, then it gets carded...maybe. It might just get bundled up in a bag until Fall


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> Warping some linen for an overshot panel. We'll see how THAT goes in the humid summer  A white fleece is out in the sun bleaching nicely, then it gets carded...maybe. It might just get bundled up in a bag until Fall


I have a fleece that I was really thinking about tryinhg to sun bleach. How long does this take and how well does it work?

I still have 90 lbs of the columbain/ dorset to wash, then I went on a bit of a fleece buying spree last week so I also have 10 lbs of Border Leicester Lamb Locks to wash, 6.8 lbs of Targhee/Merino fleece to wash dye and spin up into a vest for my grandmother before christmas ( and I can not decide on a pattern for if I want a vest vest or more of a capeish vest) a 4 and 1/2 lb tunis fleece that has already been washed once and trying to decide if it needs a second wash, and slowly making it through the alpaca for my ruffle jacket. Oh and my 8 soon to be 9 year old has requested fingerless gloves for his Bday found a super simple pattern but worried about using food color or Koolaide for dyeing as he will probably be wearing these a lot outside I have some redish colors rit dye somewhere I thought, But I have almost all of my dyeing type things on my shelf in the bathroom and I can not find it anywhere. SO one of these days I will not have wash buckets all over the place and drying areas in my bathroom as well as 1/2 of the front porch deck has been converted. 

If anyone wants to give opinions on the possible vest profect for my grandmother.

This would be knit with a bit smaller needle but only one thread 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-rectangle-vest

This would be a bit more work but love it as well

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/105-25-top-in-bomull-lin

This is also knit with 2 thread but it is of Sport weight and takes a HUGE amount of yarn and built in 2 halves If I remember right

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/119-1-long-jacket-with-short-sleeves-knitted-from-side-to-side-in-alpaca-and-vivaldi

Here are the gloves that I am making for my son but I am removing the cables

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/maraca/beginners-cable-armwarmers

here is another project that I just LOVE but I fear I may have to get Much more kitting time under my belt before I attempt it for myself. And it actually have the pattern for my size.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/90-11-a---cardigan-vest-with-cap-sleeves


Well I have set myself a goal for washing today I had my husband stop at the Habitat for Humanity Store to pick up some more Easy Screen So I would have more drying space Will have to take pictures of my sausage type wraps I make that will take the fleece from wash to hanging to dry.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

It's so hot here that I can't knit anything too big--GAM, how can you ever do a sweater? I've been knitting socks. mostly using sock yarn I buy on sale whenever I see it. The latest is the Deborah Norville yarn (merino, bamboo, nylon blend) from Jo-Ann's. It feels really good and looks nice knit up--I hope it wears well. I can get 2 prs. of socks out of 3 balls so it's a really good deal.

I just finished spinning some coopworth blended with mohair. I've done 4 skeins--grey, white, blue dyed on the grey, and green dyed on the grey. I want to make some stranded knee socks when it gets cooler. I think I need one more color, though, something brighter than the muted colors I have so far.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm still working on my niece's graduation present: a kimono sweater, based on one in Vicki Square's "Knit Kimono" book. I've been working on it for a while, but it's summer, it's hot, the garden is calling, there's canning to do, I'm working full-time etc etc etc......


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Just finished up an eyelash yarn long, skinny scarf for a swap and have a bath mat OTN. I'm also finishing the last bit of applied I-cord to my latest chullo hat, this one will be felted, so it's big! And can I just add I hate applied I-cord! I have orders for 4 more....


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I just finished the little goodie for the middle of my magic yarn ball, and I'm wrapping it up today.  Finally!!! And watching Pride & Prejudice with my three little girlsies, two of whom are turning 7 on Wednesday, I told them I was calling off their birthday and they had to remain 6 forever. They didn't buy it.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have an almost finished baby hat on the needles now, need to review doing the Icord to finish that up (when I get time) I am still trying to finish DS's blankie (he is 18!) he is having me make out of soft fuzzy yarn that he found, ummmm..... oh and when I get bored I make a dishcloth. Think I will make a stack of them for christmas gifts.
Some black shetland on the wheel, need to finish that up and get some more fleece washed.
And I just printed 5 more patterns of "I wanna" stuff. :clap:


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

This will sound lame, but I haven't done a thing since my last scarf 'cause I can't find the needles I need. 
This area is suffering from a knitting supply drought, and sometimes it's a little too $$$$ for me to order online.
But...I look forward to the cooler weather because I need some hats to go along with the seven or so scarves I knitted earlier this year.
Kudos to all of you who do fiber arts in the hot weather!

stef


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Stef said:


> This will sound lame, but I haven't done a thing since my last scarf 'cause I can't find the needles I need.
> This area is suffering from a knitting supply drought, and sometimes it's a little too $$$$ for me to order online.
> But...I look forward to the cooler weather because I need some hats to go along with the seven or so scarves I knitted earlier this year.
> Kudos to all of you who do fiber arts in the hot weather!
> ...


So what size of needles do you need I am sure one of us could help you out. I know the feeling I have been watching the used board on Raverly hoping for size 8 or 9 Circulars in the 60" dont think I am going to find them though so then I will have to pay full price which I hate to do.

Kasi


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Spinning white merino to dye with beets (the last was a beautiful peach color), knitting my first sweater (I hope), started knitting wool gloves again---so popular here in winter, AND hope to finish a hobo bag that I started in the spring so I can begin on a crocheted enterlac blanket---supposed to be real easy.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Just finished the peaseblossom tunic from the summer Interweave Crochet mag. I shortened it and worked it in crochet cotton and was I ever glad to finish that project! It's a nice top to dress up summer tees, though.

For the first time in weeks I was able to sit on the porch and spin this evening. It has been under 90 degrees for 2 days and we're getting chilly. Not to worry, though, it'll heat back up this week. At least the end of the heat is in sight now and the evenings will start to cool a bit. I can spin wool in warm weather but I can't spin my bunnies' fiber till it cools down. It sticks all over me and I start to look a bit like a bunny.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

luvzmybabz said:


> I have a fleece that I was really thinking about tryinhg to sun bleach. How long does this take and how well does it work?


works well  I generally wash in the early morning, and then lay it all out on screens to dry in the sun. Flip it a couple of times during the day. Clear day, light breeze...by evening it's nicely white (glistening) and dry. I lay it in a fairly thin layer, or as it dries I'll pull it apart so that more gets sun. 

btw...you all are ENTIRELY too industrious. I'm tired just reading what you're doing. Need a nap :goodjob:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Washing and spinning, washing and spinning, so I have some yarn for projects this fall. We travel every weekend in the fall (DD plays a college sport) so I want plenty of yarn for those car rides!

I did start a pair of magic mittens for DH for hunting - they are a 2-ply Leicester Longwool that was not quite thick enough, so I plyed it with alpaca (so it's kinds of prickly, but he'll be fine with them). I only have the cuff of one done so far. 

I also started a scarf from some of the alpaca I dyed, but ran out of yarn, so I'm off to spin some more for that. Also have a pair of socks that I've been working on for months - they are gray for my FIL, and it's a boring pattern, so they are just sitting


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay all of you who have these wonderful projects you are working on, we NEED pictures!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Marchwind, did you finish that Wallaby yet? hows that coming?


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's a picture of my first attempt at natural dyeing. I soaked Queen Anne's Lace in pickle jars for about 6 days, then strained it:










Then put a 50-yd skein of BFL/Mohair I had spun earlier. It turned out a beautiful sunshine yellow! Can you believe that dull icky solution produced such a cool color? It's a brighter yellow than what the picture shows. 










I'm going to pick some Jewelweed tomorrow and let it sit - it's supposed to produce a peachy-orange color.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

WIHH- The legties are for Native re-enactors, to hold their leggings up. They tie around the leg, close to the knee, and match the belt. Goodness knows, you don't want those leggings to fall down. They don't wear much else!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

PKBoo said:


> Here's a picture of my first attempt at natural dyeing. I soaked Queen Anne's Lace in pickle jars for about 6 days, then strained it:


The dye almost looks like pickle juice. 

I see your a saver like me, my husband gets so irratated about it because he knows we can not use them for milk but I try to explain that I never know when I will need jars like that and they always ended up getting used somehow. And we have tons of them as my kids Love pickles and adore pickle popsicles.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

PKBoo, did you use just the heads or the whole thing? And what was your mordant? That's a truly lovely color  I've been thinking about trying Queen Anne's Lace since we have so much of it on the farm, but haven't gotten around to it, yet. (only thing we have more of is burrdock, but I can't IMAGINE telling someone "lovely, isn't it? it's from burrdock" )


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh tons of Queen Anne's Lace around here, too. Please do tell!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I collected 2 quarts of just the white flower heads (snipped off with scissors at the top of the stem), and 2 quarts of seed heads (they look like bird's nests). I have old Ball 2-qt jars, so I filled one of each kind, thinking there might be a difference (I had read to only use the flower heads). 

I just left it out in the sun for 6 days, and both solutions looked the same, so I strained them both into a gallon pickle jar. 

I added 2 tsp of alum and 1 tsp cream of tartar to a gallon of hot water, added the yarn, and let it sit overnight (that's the mordant). I did not simmer for an hour like I've read (passive energy all the way!). I had mordanted the yarn several weeks ago, so I just re-wet it then added it to the QAL solution. It was ready in several hours, although I was expecting it to take a day or more. 

That's it! Very little expenditure of energy - I let the sun do the work.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice, love that color. 

GAM, it's coming slowly. I can't knit at work any more so the only real time I have to knit is every other week when a group gets together to knit in the evening, then it's only for about an hour. Almost finished with one sleeve. Wound two more skeins so I can start the second sleeve.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I just checked Rita Buchannan's book A Dyer's Garden, and she recommends the following amounts of mordant:
- for 1 lb of yarn, use 4 tablespoons alum plus 4 tsp. cream of tartar
- for 4 ounces of yarn, use 1 tblsp alum plus 1 tsp. CofT

I know I checked this before I did the mordanting, so I'm not sure how much of alum or CofT I used now!!! AGH!! This is why I need to write things down...  
sorry everyone :stars: I really do need to get a notebook started to keep track of these things :grump:


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

That yarn looks awesome! I should try that ~ we have tons of queen anne's lace down by the road.

Right now I'm working on knitting a dress for my dd in yarn that I dyed.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

WOOHOOO!!! Going to the farm tomorrow. By, oh...10am I should have a whole huge wheelbarrow full of QAL heads! There's a lichen I want to harvest, too. The thing is huge, so it can spare some. 

oh golly. I wonder if I SHOULD try some burrdock as long as I'm dyeing? I really like your way of steeping the yarn. Must try it!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Lichen??? You can use lichen, too??? What kind? What do you do with it?? Ok, forget it, I'm starting a new thread... lol.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

In between doing other things, I've been working on spinning a yarn for crocheted socks. i have my first ball spun and plied and another ball ready to be plied. I have more wool ready to be spun. I'm not going to start them until I have at least 4 balls of yarn ready because once I start I know I'll crochet fast. I need to wash more fleece while it's nice and hot. I've also resurected a cross stiitch.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

What's Lichen???? Is that a northern thing?? (help me WIHH! This Texan is lost!)

what color do you think Burdock would get you? light green maybe???

ok, I NEED to start trying this. ya'll are really really great enablers/addiction makers!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a ton of burdock if anyone wants some.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> What's Lichen???? Is that a northern thing??


_Science teacher voice:_ A lichen is not a plant - it's actually a fungus that lives in harmony with algae so tightly that they cannot exist without each other - really cool! I'm sure you've seen them, but passed them by without noticing (they sometimes look like bird poop on a rock!) The brightly colored orange splotches on rocks are one form of lichen; 

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/26/Lichen_DSC00612.JPG&imgrefurl=http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lichen_DSC00612.JPG&usg=__xlsDX-JRck1vmBHrcjEdpQEL0VU=&h=1728&w=2592&sz=2311&hl=en&start=2&sig2=3SOqe463ff4KQim4-ePjTw&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=SDiTUzFUBvDtzM:&tbnh=100&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlichen%26tbnid%3DRQeFV26KI_SMLM:%26tbnh%3D0%26tbnw%3D0%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4SKPB_enUS368US368%26imgtype%3Di_similar%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=bXhXTPbhLsH-8Aa9qsCLAw

sometimes they are a crusty looking brown leaf-like thing on rocks. British soldiers are one of my favorites - cute little things!
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/26/Lichen_DSC00612.JPG&imgrefurl=http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lichen_DSC00612.JPG&usg=__xlsDX-JRck1vmBHrcjEdpQEL0VU=&h=1728&w=2592&sz=2311&hl=en&start=2&sig2=lwJvHCDaNgVPqb67TLb9uw&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=SDiTUzFUBvDtzM:&tbnh=100&tbnw=150&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlichen%2Btypes%26tbnid%3DRQeFV26KI_SMLM:%26tbnh%3D0%26tbnw%3D0%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DX%26rlz%3D1T4SKPB_enUS368US368%26imgtype%3Di_similar%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=1HZXTOKNEMP48AapltmDAw

They take a very long time to grow, and are also air pollution indicators, so make sure if you collect them that you leave some behind. I have not looked into dyeing with them, but I did see a woman at a fiber demo that used mushrooms for dyeing - she made some AMAZING colors with them!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! We have an abundance of that stuff out here! I always just called it moss! LOL!
I have learned! yay!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Different lichens will give different results from grey, to yellows to pinks to actual purples (quite rare)

If you do harvest lichen, don't take all of it from one area...it needs to grow as a living organism and if you take it all...it is dead.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> I have learned! yay!


WOOHOO!!!! :dance:


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Found another half finished eyelash yarn skinny scarf this am when I was looking for a project to take to play group. Pretty sad when you lose track of your WIPs.....


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

DD#2 and her children have been down from Ohio for 2 weeks, went back home yesterday, so I have been doing lots of things for kids. LOL, I don't even want to think about another pair of shoestrings for quite sometime.
Right now the main thing I am working on is keeping my rabbits alive in this heat, 107 here yesterday. I do have a band on my floor inkle that I am card weaving for a new pair of hunting suspenders for DH. He turned 51 last Friday. This is the second stab at getting some I like and I don't like this one. I actually liked the first one but had a brain fart and didn't do it long enough and as it was a random warp I couldn't replicate it so it is now a sling on one of his blackpowder long guns.
Stay cool and think cool thoughts for my buns.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Grams frozen pop bottles in the cages is what always saved my buns on the really hot days.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I freeze juice bottles and put them in with the bunnies.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I decided to break out the knitting supplies and have a go at learning to continental knit, but my hands do NOT want to cooperate! I simply cannot hold proper tension...it's either way too loose or way too tight. ARGH!

Even though I'm fighting the good fight, so to speak, I think I might lose this battle. I've knitted all my life in the English style and continental just feels "weird" to me...like I have no control over the yarn.

Gonna give it some more time...we'll see.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

hippygirl, why is it you want to relearn?

I learned continental, and cannot see trying to untrain myself. 
Knitting becomes so reflexive that I can imagine it takes discipline to do it in an awkward way, versus the way you are used to.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

gone-a-milkin said:


> hippygirl, why is it you want to relearn?
> 
> I learned continental, and cannot see trying to untrain myself.
> Knitting becomes so reflexive that I can imagine it takes discipline to do it in an awkward way, versus the way you are used to.


All the "fast" knitters I know knit in continental. English knitting is slower (or seems to be to me). I just want to knit faster, but, like I said, I'm probably going to have to settle for slower as I do love to knit.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I am picking along at a sweater as well. I have the bottom ribbing done, and have one row of the body. This may take a while!:baby04:

I need to start on some Christmas presents. I want to do a color works hat for my DH, the naughty deer one, and a pirate one for my son. I think i will do lots of dishcloths and towels as well for grands and others.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Hello All,
I have been crocheting and knitting dishcloths mainly. Haven't had much time to knit with all the canning I have been doing
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Sounds like my grandma isn't the only tough nut to crack...prayers headed out to her.

Knitted my first lace washcloth...WooHoo!
Still working on washing and drying the two fleeces I was given, I keep telling myself "Don't give up, you're not a quiter" geez, I want to just quit, cuz I have plenty of fiber but 'I'm NOT a quiter'...~lol~...
I spun up some of the washed locks using my bottom whorl spindle, the stuff spins like a dream (must be the 11 to 14 inch length). I went to remove the cone of fiber from the spindle and forgot to remove the hook first, good golly what a tangled mess I wound up with, it took me two days to get it untangled and skeined. Hopefully I learned my lesson...REMOVE THE DARNED HOOK FIRST!!!...~lol~...
Oh, we awoke to 6 little ducklings in the duckyard, they are so cute! (hopefully the pesky hawk doesn't find out about them)


----------



## mayfinn farm (Nov 29, 2007)

Working on a lime-ish green hat for my DH. After this, I am starting on cool spider and pumpkin decorations I found some patterns for.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Today I cast on for some baby socks. Man! that size 1 needle is sooo tiny! My old clumsy hands are having trouble with them.
I also intend to start a couple of dishcloths - these will be Christmas gifts - and finally I am going to get started on the felted slipper kit I order months ago from knit picks. Those are for Christmas too! I looked up a provisional cast on today and wonder why I ever put that off - it looks just too easy (I will know soon)
Can't decide if I will sit and spin or knit while I watch my 2 shows tonight.
(White Collar and The Colony) 
Other than that I am pondering a sweater - for me!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am still knitting at the big shetland sweater for my DH.
I have the main body and 1 sleeve, just need a 2nd sleeve and then tie it together with the yoke and collar.
Finishing up a 2nd sock, it is sooo close to being done.
It cooled off a bit finally (!) so I have been doing intervals with Annie,
spinning the sapphire blue wool, which I hope will make a chain-ply sockweight yarn.

The kids are going back to school tomorrow.
This will keep my house cleaner and give me more concentrated time for fiber pursuits.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I've come to terms with the fact that I won't be changing over to continental knitting...LOL.

Anyway, I've discovered knitted dishcloths! You couldn't have PAID me to believe I'd like using them, but they're great! Soooooo...as I have a tendency to go hog-wild when I do something new, I knit a couple...then a couple more...them a couple more. It's a good way to learn new stitches and patterns as well.

Guess what everyone on my Christmas list is getting this year?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

hippygirl, a hand-knit dish cloth used as wrapping paper around a yummy bar of soap and tied with a pretty ribbon? 
That is a rock-solid gift, right there. 

Warning though, people get spoiled to to it.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

gone-a-milkin said:


> hippygirl, a hand-knit dish cloth used as wrapping paper around a yummy bar of soap and tied with a pretty ribbon?
> That is a rock-solid gift, right there.
> 
> *Warning though, people get spoiled to to i*t.


Oh, I know that TOO well! When I was making soap/lotions and selling a few years ago, I used my family/friends as guinea pigs when I'd try a new recipe/formula, so they got used to free soap and lotion..."spoiled" would be putting it nicely!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Green and blue is Dorset/Columbian cross plied with romney and dyed with food color have 215 yards so far have about the same amount of fiber more.









White is targhee/merino cross 315 yards of 2 ply and 111 yards of NP. My NP still needs a lot of work, and I could have used more twist in the singles thought I had enough.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nice work on the yarns Luvz


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oooh, I love that green variegated yarn! 

I've had a brainstorm. Why not start a dyer's garden? Dry the herbs and sell them??? Think it would fly?


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Just started attempting to knit today and have to say the answer to the OP question is

PULLING my hair out :grit::smiley-laughing013:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Seeria, do you know about this website?

http://www.knittinghelp.com/

The videos can be watched over and over.
The nice lady will never hear your profanity. 

Also, if you have questions just ask.
We will be happy to help in any possible way.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

So sorry for the size of the pictures added them using the photobucket app very easy but will not let me edit, I did not realize they were so big at first.


----------



## Seeria (Jul 21, 2006)

Great site! Thank you


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

hippygirl said:


> I decided to break out the knitting supplies and have a go at learning to continental knit, but my hands do NOT want to cooperate! I simply cannot hold proper tension...it's either way too loose or way too tight. ARGH!


When knitting continental, I control my tension after the stitch is on the right needle by moving my index finger. The stitch goes on loose, then a small movement of my left index finger and it tightens the stitch.

I had to slow down and really watch what I was doing. I never realized I did this before.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> so here's my little "spinning notions bag" - all done and felted and blocked and hanging on my "Patience".
> 
> This was my second felted project (besides my bird's nests) and it was fun. I learned a thing or two!
> 
> ...


That is really pretty!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I like you little bag a lot. How big is it? It's sort of hard to tell in the photo.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I put down the sweater i was knitting for me, to start a baby sweater for a friend. I am using sock yarn. It grades from white to charcole so perfect for a little boy.

If I fail to get it done, i also have a fleese elephant cut out for him that i can sew up real fast. I hope i can give both. I just hope the sweater does not kick my butt.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I was practicing my thick/thin spinning last week. Dyed it in some vibrant colors, then knit this set:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cyndi, that is an awesome photograph! :thumb:

I love your colors too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Also used up bits and pieces of handspun for this (sole) wrist warmer:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> whats the secret of thick/thin lumpy bumpy spinning?


the last few years, I've only been able to accomplish it by drum carding short & long fibers.

I generally spin using the supported long draw. My left hand supports the yarn and keeps the draft behind that hand. My right hand drafts the fiber. 
What I do now is: While pinching the fiber in my left hand, I lift my drafting (right) hand to allow a clump of lightly drafted fiber through, quickly pinching off the thicker roving with my right hand & moving my left hand behind the bump. 

I still treadle too fast to do this mindlessly and occasionally have to stop the wheel so the yarn can catch up.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i started spinning for a cardigan and the first 380 yard are done and working on the third skein
it is fingering weight 15 wpi









i'm getting some greens that i need to spin and hope start knitting soon 

it will be this http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/visoppskrift.php?d_nr=95&d_id=9&lang=en with some alterations. a cardigan with long sleeves and the lace a couple more repeats at the bottom. a more loose fitting too.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> so here's my little "spinning notions bag" - all done and felted and blocked and hanging on my "Patience".
> 
> This was my second felted project (besides my bird's nests) and it was fun. I learned a thing or two!
> 
> ...



i think i need something like this too. very nice


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Cyndi and Susanne - great stuff! Love the colors on all of them!

I'm now working on my first "real" start to finish project - I dyed some of our own BFL/Border Leicester purple, and started spinning. I want to make a beret for DD's boyfriend's mother (that's a mouthful!) I should have found a pattern first so I could spin the correct weight, but I'm just not good enough to do that yet. So I'll spin it, find the weight, then find a pattern. Ravelry's new search is wonderful for that now. 
I'll try to get pictures soon (sigh, school started today...)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Did some dyeing today.

First a couple skeins of yarn. The initial plan was to speckle these and then ply them together, but i'm thinking of knitting them as is.

I'm calling it "Mardi Gras"










and the rovings ... each colorway is 8 oz

I think this looks like a Flannel Shirt! (maybe I should call it Cabin Fever???)










I'm calling this one "Painted Daisies":










And this one "Summer Fire":










And the whole kit-n-kaboodle drying


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I think painted daisies looks like Flower Power!!!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

love the summer fire


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You all have been so busy  Love all the photos


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm using the Mardi Gras yarn (single) and knitting a Wave stitch jumper for my granddaughter. Pictures when I'm farther than 2" into it!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just pulled about 8 oz of roving out of a yellow onion dye pot.

I put the fiber in dry last night because I wanted the dye to strike unevenly. After it sat for abou 30 minutes, I poured some vinegar on top.

The roving is mostly a light, bright gold with patches of coppery gold. I can't wait to see how it looks when it dries!

eta:
The first picture is more accurate with the colors, but the 2nd photo just seemed to glow with the setting sun.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I finished my Brattleboro Hat, from the fall issue of Interweave Knits.










I used my handspun for this project and it fits great.
Just waiting for the proper hat-wearing weather now.

Beautiful rovings, Cyndi!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks. Yeah, you knit the band and then pick up for the crown. I like picking up stitches though. There were only 88 of them. 

I am still so tickled to be able to use my OWN yarn. It makes me feel sort of giddy. LOL.
Not sure who this hat is for yet. I could just keep it, unless my mom decides she needs it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I've been wanting to do that pattern, GAM. It looks great with your handspun!


----------

